#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Onu intelbras 110 em olt huawei

## danielscunha1

Pessoal, estou desbloqueando uma OLT Huawei aqui com o firmaware e patch correto de desbloqueio e estou com problema para autenticar a ONU intelbras e qualquer outra na OLT Huawei, a ONU registra tudo corretamente fica verde e o LED estático da PON mas não passo o PPPoE de jeito nenhum, alguém já teve este problema?

----------


## brunocemeru

No manual tem arquivo que ensina a fazer uma VLAN.
Isso é necessário quando usamos a olg da cianet.Acredito que para a Huawei também seja.

----------


## Zeroberto

A Huawei, mesmo configurando para aceitar ONUs de terceiros, não é qualquer ONU que aceita. Não sei se Intelbras está homologada para Huawei. Tente com a GRG-21000 da Digistar.

----------


## danielscunha1

Pois e pessoal, o problema e que e o seguinte, a ONU registra e tudo, LED fica estático, mas nas informações fica failed, eu tenho 3 modelos de ONUs aqui e tem um dos modelos que eu já fiz funcionar em outras OLTs Huawei, mas agora não vai de jeito nenhum, não passa o pppoe.

----------


## rodrigoyoshioka

Boa tarde, você conseguiu fazer a ONU 110 da intelbras funcionar na Huawei? estou tentando aqui e o comportamento é o mesmo, a OLT autoriza, sincroniza, mas não consigo configurar a vlan, depois do service port a OLT diz que o config state da ONU está failed.

Abraços

----------


## livebrasil

Estou com o mesmo problema porem tentei diveros service-port ela não alguem algum service-port que faça ela autenticar ?

----------


## rodsaqua

Alguém conseguiu colocar para funcionar?

----------


## fhayashi

Já usei um tempo atrás, autorizei igual qualquer bridge.

----------

